# What’s up



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Hello how’s everyone doing?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Good! You?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Good! You?


I’m alright


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I'm a bit worried. This rain is to last all day and my young turkeys are out in the worst of it getting wetter and wetter. If they continue to stay out, I'll have to go drive them into the shed and lock them in-silly birds! Is it raining by you?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

danathome said:


> I'm a bit worried. This rain is to last all day and my young turkeys are out in the worst of it getting wetter and wetter. If they continue to stay out, I'll have to go drive them into the shed and lock them in-silly birds! Is it raining by you?


Nope super sunny


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Super cloudy and rainy here. At least I won't have to water plants today.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

danathome said:


> Super cloudy and rainy here. At least I won't have to water plants today.


Yeah you can save water


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I guess I'm doing good! I think I need a heat break though. Too hot here and it's starting to get unbearable for me and my animals. I might just need a sprinkle of rain and maybe need it to be 65 degrees for a few days but that's not gonna happen here I'm afraid.. Can't wait for the winter to hit here I actually enjoy the snow. The flies here are so bad and they are bothering my horses especially the bigger horse flies. Can't wait for the winter to start back up here!

Hope ya'll have a goodnight!


----------

